
The Tireless Slog of Porting 'Double Dragon' to Genesis - fvrghl
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/59nd9d/the-story-behind-the-tireless-slog-of-porting-double-dragon-to-genesis
======
sushid
Is the publisher straight up paying for these “articles” and placing them in
various websites?

This it the second one I’ve read in two days and they’re both just excerpts
from the book. At least this one had a real conclusion unlike the other, which
literally just ended mid-plot.

